# Meet Elvis, My friend Yvonne said to share with you he looks like Peachy Debs bird.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I have done a slideshow for my friend Yvonne she has a peach face called Elvis he is so cute and looks like Deb's Peachy. I have got to know her and she follows Indi.. I have so many people following me with love birds parrots budgies etc... Anyway she gave me permission to post her video for you all to see..I meet her on instagram. I have never done a slideshow for a peach face and it was wonderful making this for Yvonne... She comes from Sweden.

Meet Elvis Yvonnes beautiful peach face.


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome job! Your slideshow is wonderful. :2thumbs:
Elvis is a little cutie pie! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Pegg said:


> Awesome job! Your slideshow is wonderful. :2thumbs:
> Elvis is a little cutie pie! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks Pegg. I'm happy to share glad you liked it. I haven't done a slideshow for a while.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Very nice slideshow, Lyn!

Elvis does look similar to Peachy from the front, 
although there is definitely a big difference from the side and back.  It appears Elvis enjoys some of the same things as Peachy too.*


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

SO CUTE!!! I'm so glad you did the slideshow Lyn! Your slideshows are always wonderful. I'm sure Yvonne loves it! Why don't you share this link on TB with her and she can join us here?


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Cool thank you Lyn.he does resemble faerybee budgie some for sure.blessings my friend always.in the words of Elvis,oh huh .thank you very much.lol


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I loved your slideshow, Lyn! We can really see how sweet and special Elvis, the lovebird is! He has stunning colours too!  ied lovie:


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh my, Elvis is gorgeous and his frontal shot can pass for Peachy's twin! Your slide shows are always fabulous and you should also play some _Elvis songs_ on this one, Lyn:clap:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Elvis is a stunning boy, Lyn! 

He has a beautiful mutation--Ana or Deb, is his mutation just dominant pied normal? 

I really enjoyed meeting him and you did a wonderful job on the slideshow. I'm sure Yvonne will love it! :clap:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you Everyone!!! Ill reply to you all later tonight i have had a busy day. We had a snake scare in our Backyard a green tree snake was trying to eat our frogs in our fish bond... We have wire over the pond with little holes in it but it can still stick its head in so more wire goes over the bond. Mum trimmed some of the fruit trees that needed trimming badly...



FaeryBee said:


> *Very nice slideshow, Lyn!
> 
> Elvis does look similar to Peachy from the front,
> although there is definitely a big difference from the side and back.  It appears Elvis enjoys some of the same things as Peachy too.*


Thank you Deb.
Elvis is an unusual bird but he is so cute and i thought he sort of looked like Peachy.


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Lyn - that was an absolutely topnotch video! Very well done and put together, with entertaining music; and your star, Elvis, is a real charmer - such a dazzling little fellow! Great job!*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

SPBudgie said:


> *Lyn - that was an absolutely topnotch video! Very well done and put together, with entertaining music; and your star, Elvis, is a real charmer - such a dazzling little fellow! Great job!*


Thank you for the nice compliment Ollie. Well you were the one who showed me how to do slideshows to start with then when I knew more about it I feel more confident at doing it now. I gave it away for a while when my dad passed on I am just going back to it again...If I forget something I google it and it shows me what to do. The music is from the singer American Authors, they are very popular here. Yvonne wanted that music she chose the music. I have you to thank for teaching me. Now I am not scared of the programme anymore...So thank you Ollie for teaching me how to do it..


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


LynandIndigo said:



Thank you for the nice compliment Ollie. Well you were the one who showed me how to do slideshows to start with then when I knew more about it I feel more confident at doing it now. I gave it away for a while when my dad passed on I am just going back to it again...If I forget something I google it and it shows me what to do. The music is from the singer American Authors, they are very popular here. Yvonne wanted that music she chose the music. I have you to thank for teaching me. Now I am not scared of the programme anymore...So thank you Ollie for teaching me how to do it..

Click to expand...

You are most welcome, Lyn - you have really taken it to new heights since we used to meet!*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Lyn, that was great! So nicely done . What a darling little subject too!


----------

